# Homemade cleaner for ceramic cooktop?



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I make most of my cleaners, but am not sure how to best clean my new ceramic cooktop stove. Any recommendations for a homemade solution that won't damage it? Or, if not homemade an affordable commercial green cleaner?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

subbing....
I've let some vinegar and baking soda sit on mine (soaked the bs so it was a gooey consistency) for a while and come back and wiped away... which worked really well.

Love to hear other ideas!
Jessica


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mix a cup of baking soda with the juice of half a lemon and a teeny bit of vinegar, until it goes to a paste, then scrub that on and off. The lemon you juiced is good for scrubbing with, as well.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

The bs mixtures sound good for deep cleaning scrubbing, but what about for just the between meal wipe downs. Can I use my all purpose spray of vinegar, water and Dr. B's?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

i do.. . vinegar/water and peppermint for yummy smell I'm sure dr b's would be fine
nak


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I do all of the above too.









Vinegar in a spray bottle with a damp/wet cloth for basic cleaning and baking soda on top of the vinegar for stuck on stuff.

AFWIW, I do use barkeeper's friend for the burned on stuff that the bs+vineger won't touch... Works great!

hth


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I've used the Ecover and Earth Friendly brands of cream cleansers with a lot of success. They work better than either baking soda or vinegar.

The ceramabryte burnt-on product is mostly just citric acid, by the way. I think. I could be mistaken. Too lazy to go check.


----------

